

Show HN: Notles, a todo-list with a twist. - FredBrach
http://www.notles.com

======
zengr
Todon't: <http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/10/todont.html>

------
FredBrach
I've coded that this evening for the fun and also because I'm using a todo
list myself in a text file or in trello, but for very short term things (an
hour or two, or three). Also, at my job, we recently made a folder to share
crap files which is emptied each night. In the end, the post called "todon't"
made me think about a todo list which fades and delete your notes for you. I
had reserved the domain name 'Notles' a long time ago.

Hope you will like that experiment. Please report bugs and dysfunctions, thx.

(use alternative passwords ;)

------
FredBrach
I've just fixed the 'blank' sign-in bug.

